# Does YPbPr Component do 1080i?



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi all,

Will YPbPr Component output on 921 do 1080i?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Sure will.

It was after all the "original"! Just set your 921 to 1080i output.



chris03053 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Will YPbPr Component output on 921 do 1080i?


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Mike,

I thought so. I was having a problem with it. I added a Scaler to it and can't use my DVI output on it, so i hooked up the Component out from 921 and could not get a picture.


ibglowin said:


> Sure will.
> 
> It was after all the "original"! Just set your 921 to 1080i output.


----------



## Trebornmel (May 19, 2005)

I use the componant output on the 921 and have it set to 1080i. Maybe whatever your pluging it into does not accept 1080i from componant.


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey thanks,

I'll try it again.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

chris03053 said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> I thought so. I was having a problem with it. I added a Scaler to it and can't use my DVI output on it, so i hooked up the Component out from 921 and could not get a picture.


You have probably discovered the solution by now, but the 921 will not output a signal on the component plugs while the DVI port is active. You have to unplug everything from the DVI port and reboot the receiver to make the component output active again.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

There used to be a trick work around with the remote to get both the DVI and Components active at the same time. I tried it once and it worked and I can't remember what it was now! No telling if it still works or not. Seems like it was the jump back button or something like that.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Just to back the other guys up, my Samsung HDTV only has the component connections and only outputs in 1080i or 480 (no 720p). My 921 has worked flawlessy for 20 months now with the YPbPr/1080i configuration.


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

I didn't think about taking everything out and re-ooting. I thought it was like plug and play with the DVI and Component.

Thanks Larry


Larry Caldwell said:


> You have probably discovered the solution by now, but the 921 will not output a signal on the component plugs while the DVI port is active. You have to unplug everything from the DVI port and reboot the receiver to make the component output active again.


----------



## Dang The Hung (May 8, 2005)

Not to start a Component vs. DVI war, but my Sony HDTV has both component and DVI connections and I notice that the HD I pump through my component inputs has a slightly more vivid picture in regards to color than my DVI does. AS far as clarity goes they are both crystal clear in terms of picture quality.


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

That's what i want to check too. My HDTV has DVI and Component 1080i inputs. So when i get my scaler back i want to see which one will give me a better picture.


Dang The Hung said:


> Not to start a Component vs. DVI war, but my Sony HDTV has both component and DVI connections and I notice that the HD I pump through my component inputs has a slightly more vivid picture in regards to color than my DVI does. AS far as clarity goes they are both crystal clear in terms of picture quality.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

Dang The Hung said:


> Not to start a Component vs. DVI war, but my Sony HDTV has both component and DVI connections and I notice that the HD I pump through my component inputs has a slightly more vivid picture in regards to color than my DVI does. AS far as clarity goes they are both crystal clear in terms of picture quality.


It's a good idea to start converting all your equipment to HDMI. The Digital Rights Management standards are not being enforced yet, but the eventual plan is to require a device handshake through the HDMI connection to prevent copying of digital HD material. The component ports will output a reduced resolution signal, better than SD but not as good as true HD.

DRM promises to be a real PITA.


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

Well, got my Crystalio II back from Hong Kong and my 921 DVI/HDMI works now. :grin: 
So i don't have to use the Component anymore. 

Thanks for the help.


----------

